# Falcanry



## Nigel (Feb 24, 2008)

Does anybody do this, looks like fun. Been interested in trying it for a while but dont know anyone who does it


----------



## Chloe the animal lover! (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello my brother is a falconer and i wouldn't suggest doing it for fun... The birds need a lot of pateince and time. You need to know flying weights and telementry in total you will be shelling out thousands of pounds to maybe have the bird fly away.


----------

